# For Sale or Trade "local"



## Travis.808 (Apr 2, 2009)

I thought I'd start a thread that would be easier for us here in Hawaii to get together to trade or sell. Anyway, I was gifted some Blyxa Japonica from Nokturnalkid when I started my tank. Needless to say, it is flourishing well, maybe a bit to well. If anyone locally wants it LMK I got chee-yoke. Free. If no takers I'll bring it in to one of the LFS and see if they want it or want to trade for some fish.


----------



## oceanben (Jul 12, 2009)

I could be interested in a couple of plants  Looks like moderate light requirements, what does it like for temp. We don't have AC so my tanks in the 80deg range. drop me an email ben(at)oceanben.com or give me a call 782-1734 and I can come pick up ...


----------



## nokturnalkid (Feb 27, 2007)

oceanben said:


> I could be interested in a couple of plants  Looks like moderate light requirements, what does it like for temp. We don't have AC so my tanks in the 80deg range. drop me an email ben(at)oceanben.com or give me a call 782-1734 and I can come pick up ...


My tanks run warmer than that. No worries whatsoever.


----------



## Travis.808 (Apr 2, 2009)

Well, welcome oceanben!:welcome: I wasn't on all day, doing stuff with the wife. I can give you a call tomorrow daytime to find out how much you need. We can setup a time to get together then.


----------



## Felf808 (Mar 21, 2006)

nokturnalkid said:


> My tanks run warmer than that. No worries whatsoever.


Is that why you want to buy my fans nokturnalkid? lol


----------



## nokturnalkid (Feb 27, 2007)

Felf808 said:


> Is that why you want to buy my fans nokturnalkid? lol


Yep, pretty much. Lol


----------



## b15ser (May 13, 2008)

I got 10+ stems of Lagarosiphon Madagascariensis free or trade if you got something to trim. Lmk, pulling it out today.


----------



## Travis.808 (Apr 2, 2009)

Ok, so at some time soon, I'll be doing a semi re-scape and pulling up some of my HG. I've never done this yet and am kinda apprehensive about it. What would you recommend for the best way to uproot the HG with little to no damage?


----------



## nokturnalkid (Feb 27, 2007)

Travis.808 said:


> Ok, so at some time soon, I'll be doing a semi re-scape and pulling up some of my HG. I've never done this yet and am kinda apprehensive about it. What would you recommend for the best way to uproot the HG with little to no damage?


Just pull it out of places that you don't want it. If the rosette is connected to somewhere that you don't wanna pull it out of, then just snip right there.


----------



## maddog1240 (Nov 5, 2006)

Hey, I've had a pretty tough start to the "re-do" of my tank, but I'm finally ready to start planting!!!
Just wondering if anyone has these plants I'm looking for, I'd much rather get it from you guys than a pet store....

-H.C.
-Jungle vals
-Ludwigia Cuba
-Crypt Becketii
-Rotala Rotundifolia
-Utricularia Graminifolia
or
-java ferns

Let me know if you have any of these, I'd love to take them off your hands! =) (or if you know any cheap stores that carry them)
THANKS!


----------



## db8 (Jun 1, 2009)

also waiting here for anyone who's giving away HG Ü


----------



## Travis.808 (Apr 2, 2009)

db8 I'll let you know when the HG is ready should be mid-late August.


----------



## cintamas (Feb 5, 2008)

If anyone is looking for subwassertang, christmas moss, java fern 'narrow leaf', elatine triandra, rotala sp. 'green', or e. tennellus.....Let me know. I seem to end up dumping my trimmings of all of the above plants. I'd rather do trades for some stuff I don't have.

PM me if interested.


----------



## Travis.808 (Apr 2, 2009)

I may have to hit you up for some moss when I get around to the Manzanita portion of my tank. I'll pm you when that time comes and hopefully you'll need to trim around that time.


----------



## S-KGray (Nov 29, 2008)

I have some jungle vals growing in a 55 gallon plastic drum at my mom's 

I am also able to collect some plants from the wild: Regular vals (dunno what species, there are in the pics of my tank in the thread in this forum) and Bacopa monnieri. I also remember collecting some corkscrew val somewhere when I was younger...need to ask my stepdad to see if he remembers.

Oh yeah, I have 100+ Nimbochromis fuscotaeniatus fry :shock:, so if you know anyone looking for any...


----------



## S-KGray (Nov 29, 2008)

Also I am looking for nice, healthy sailfin mollies. Black preferably, but will consider other colors.


----------



## nokturnalkid (Feb 27, 2007)

Got some R. Colorata and some L. Aromatica(running a lil high on the nitrates so it's staying a bit green) if anyone wants to trade.


----------



## db8 (Jun 1, 2009)

just got a free 5.5gal tank with lights and substrate. want to buy a mini canister filter. also looking for dwarf hairgrass and/or HC and some other moss (singapore moss) to get the tree look. thanks!


----------



## Felf808 (Mar 21, 2006)

A zoomed 501 would be perfect for that tank


----------



## nokturnalkid (Feb 27, 2007)

db8 said:


> just got a free 5.5gal tank with lights and substrate. want to buy a mini canister filter. also looking for dwarf hairgrass and/or HC and some other moss (singapore moss) to get the tree look. thanks!


Gonna send a pm regarding hc


----------



## db8 (Jun 1, 2009)

Felf808 said:


> A zoomed 501 would be perfect for that tank


i called petco for a price check, $68 @[email protected] it should be just around $30-40. i could get the rapids mini canister filter from ebay at roughly $40 shipped. any local place selling the zoomed 501 for cheap? i don't mind buying used also, so i'm searching local forums hehe.



nokturnalkid said:


> Gonna send a pm regarding hc


thanks. replied to PM.


----------



## S-KGray (Nov 29, 2008)

Amazon.com and Ebay also have the Zoomed 501


----------



## db8 (Jun 1, 2009)

any difference between tom rapids and zoomed 501 (size etc)? i notice from the pics that tom rapids has more biological media and i guess no carbon filter and zoomed has fewer biological media to leave space for the carbon filter. they both cost roughly the same shipped.


----------



## nokturnalkid (Feb 27, 2007)

Pet's discount has the zoomed, not sure on price though. The zoomed is a little better built than the toms, imo. More flow also. Oh yeah, aquascapes has the zoomed too but I would guess it might be a bit pricey there.


----------



## S-KGray (Nov 29, 2008)

Yeah, I know we always have tough choices here in Hawaii, high local prices or high shipping costs. 

What I have decided is:

1. Try to get good used stuff cheap locally (like on this forum)

2. Get online if price + shipping saves you alot over getting locally

3. Buy locally if online price + shipping will save you only a few bucks (support local business)


----------



## db8 (Jun 1, 2009)

yup, lurking the local forums for a used one hehe

edit: lucky ^^v found one on craigslist used for $15 and it's in ewa beach too. gonna pick it up on my way home today.


----------



## Travis.808 (Apr 2, 2009)

If anyone is still looking for a co2 setup I found this on CL today. Come to think of it, this prolly belongs to someone on here. :biggrin1:


----------



## Felf808 (Mar 21, 2006)

db8 said:


> any difference between tom rapids and zoomed 501 (size etc)? i notice from the pics that tom rapids has more biological media and i guess no carbon filter and zoomed has fewer biological media to leave space for the carbon filter. they both cost roughly the same shipped.


The Tom Rapids Mini Filter is known to break at the input and output spouts on the housing(I've broken one myself). I can say that my zoomed 501 is extremely sturdy and durable.

This is the cheapest place I could find (price + shipping). Put in the code 7GGT5G for 5% off.

http://www.reptilesupply.com/product.php?products_id=404


----------



## S-KGray (Nov 29, 2008)

Travis.808 said:


> If anyone is still looking for a co2 setup I found this on CL today. Come to think of it, this prolly belongs to someone on here. :biggrin1:


Yeah, I have been looking at that, you guys think that is a good deal? I'm waiting on my brother to let me know if he wants to sell me his CO2 tank that he has for filling paintball tanks.


----------



## db8 (Jun 1, 2009)

Travis.808 said:


> If anyone is still looking for a co2 setup I found this on CL today. Come to think of it, this prolly belongs to someone on here. :biggrin1:


yeah, is that a good deal? i just might get that, if S&K isn't taking it. anything we should watch out from it?


----------



## Travis.808 (Apr 2, 2009)

I'd ask what kinda regulator he's selling and find out why he suggests getting it hydro tested IE is there a possible leak you should know about. other than that seems pretty cheap.


----------



## Felf808 (Mar 21, 2006)

Does anyone have Eleocharis Belem or Eleocharis Parvula? I need a lot...


----------



## db8 (Jun 1, 2009)

anyone have glosso? is it an easier substitute to HC?


----------



## Felf808 (Mar 21, 2006)

db8 said:


> anyone have glosso? is it an easier substitute to HC?


Glosso is more invasive and tends to attract algae more than HC so I wouldn't recommend it if you think HC is hard to deal with


----------



## db8 (Jun 1, 2009)

oh i see. i have no idea on their difference as i haven't seen them side by side. if anyone's familiar with the Aquascapes store, is HC the one on the ~18G tank they have on the corner next to their emersed plants and is glosso the new tank at the window (currently starting and growing algae badly)?


----------



## Felf808 (Mar 21, 2006)

I know the tank next to the emersed plants has HC in it but I'm not sure about the other one. You can tell the difference between glosso and HC by the size: HC leaves are about the size of a grain of rice and makes really thick mats/mounds vs Glosso leaves might be 2-3 times that and has very visible runners the creep along that gravel.
HC
http://img440.imageshack.us/img440/830/hemianthuscallitrichoides31xy.jpg
Glosso
http://www.akvarij.net/plugins/cont...ka.biljke.vrste.glossostigma_elantoides_1.jpg


----------



## b15ser (May 13, 2008)

Yes, that's HC growing in the tank in the corner of Aquascapes. Try asking if you could buy a portion from it.


----------



## db8 (Jun 1, 2009)

thanks! haha, i doubt they'd agree to that but maybe i should try. been wondering why they don't grow those themselves since foreground/ground covers are very popular and in demand...


----------



## b15ser (May 13, 2008)

A few months ago, I asked for rotala 'butterfly' when he was growing it out in that same tank, and I got a few stems before it went on sale. I'm growing out a large patch of HC emmersed to sell in the future  

Keeping with the thread, anyone got Tonina sp. to sell/trade? I already have 'Madeira', 'Belem', and 'Fluviatilis'.


----------



## db8 (Jun 1, 2009)

let me know when you're gonna sell ur HC. i want some. my dwarf hair grass won't be shipping til this weekend.


----------



## I-Ruehl (Sep 5, 2009)

Don't know if this is the right place but, I have some tiger barbs I need to get rid off, 3 for free......


----------



## Felf808 (Mar 21, 2006)

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...63-wts-aquarium-lights-filters-stand-etc.html

btw I also have B & C grade CRS for $4 each


----------



## Travis.808 (Apr 2, 2009)

10g tank, 48w t5HO, 20g aqua clear filter. $80 for all, obo. these have only been setup for 6 months or so. Tank also has ADA soil in it if you want. No shipping. Local pick up only. pm for more info or questions.


----------



## oneduduboy (May 16, 2010)

Travis.808 said:


> 10g tank, 48w t5HO, 20g aqua clear filter. $80 for all, obo. these have only been setup for 6 months or so. Tank also has ADA soil in it if you want. No shipping. Local pick up only. pm for more info or questions.


whats the length of the 48w t5ho?? Are you willing to sell just the t5 fixture???


----------



## oneduduboy (May 16, 2010)

I have a paintball co2 tank with built in on/off for sale for $30

Jbj picotope 3g complete setup with light and filter. used 2 weeks $40


----------



## Travis.808 (Apr 2, 2009)

@ oneduduboy the wife wants it all out. The light is meant for a 15g so it sticks out on the ends. Can use the 10g as a quarantine and the filter is pretty good. Ceramic rings in filter already have good bacteria on them.


----------



## BlackLabelFish (Jun 14, 2011)

Hey y'all- I have a Radican Sword plant, "Echinodorus Cordifolius", that is outgrowing my 10-gallon tank. It needs a good home. Let this beauty be a centerpiece in your taller-than-mine tank, probably 29+ gallons, with 55 being preferable.

Here in Hawaii, it would do outstanding in a pond. It's absolutely 100% snail-free and I'd be happy to even deliver it to somebody that will take good care of it. It's my favorite genus of plant but this guy needs to spread his wings- PM me for details. I have up to 3 if you want more- but one that clearly needs a bigger home. Mahalo!


----------



## Felf808 (Mar 21, 2006)

Just fyi I have shrimp for sale. *Oahu ONLY*

Taiwan Fire Red shrimp *culls*- have genes from 3 different lines. Sizes vary but most are fully grown, some are even berried. PM if interested

10 shrimp - $20 ($2 each)
20 shrimp - $30 ($1.50 each)
40 shrimp - $40 ($1 each)


----------



## James4226c (Jan 13, 2010)

24" 48w Current USA Nova Extreme SLR and extra Giesemann bulbs

Comes with: fixture & mounting legs (I have the original box if you want)
Original bulbs 10K & freshwater (ran less than 1 hour)
Giesemann Midday & Aquaflora (ran for 980 hours)
Old backup Giesemann Midday & Aquaflora (ran for 3200 hours)


Take it all for $120 OBO


----------



## Travis.808 (Apr 2, 2009)

Innovative Lights 4x 55watt power compact Fluorescent Retrokit. Bulbs been run staggered/ overlapping for about 5 months at 4 hours a day each, plenty of life left. $110 obo this is 48" long would like to sell before the New Year. You pick it up in Salt Lake. Will include some anubias nana free if you are interested.


----------



## DasYHahd (Feb 13, 2012)

Newbie in here so take it easy. Just did some tank maintenance and I pulled 6 small rhizomes of cryptocoryne wendtii (I think) and a bunch of dwarf hairgrass with roots still in tact. Not sure what to list it for so I'll just put $10 for both. I'll trade for some dwarf baby tears or low grade CRS too. PM for contact info


----------



## Travis.808 (Apr 2, 2009)

I see this is your first post, welcome! APC doesn't allow posts with "make an offer" you have to post a price. Please fix your post so they dont erase the entire thread. Also, what type of crypts are you selling? I may be interested let me know.


----------



## BlackLabelFish (Jun 14, 2011)

Aloha APC!

I have a driftwood piece covered in Java Ferns posted on CL here:
http://honolulu.craigslist.org/oah/hsh/3045456073.html

I've loved it for about a year now but the ferns have grown much too big for my 10-gallon which is the biggest tank I have at the moment. It needs a good home. Always snail-free and I'll deliver it anywhere on O'ahu.

I asked $10 for transport costs but I'll be happy to trade for a few FW shrimp.

-John


----------



## BlackLabelFish (Jun 14, 2011)

Wow that sold quick!


----------



## Travis.808 (Apr 2, 2009)

*4x39w Tek light with Geisemann bulbs*

Hey everyone! downsizing my living room tank. Here's what's for sale:

*4x39w Tek light with Geisemann bulbs replaced a little less than a year ago bulbs run 5 hours a day staggered so 5 hours a day per bulb, comes with mounting wires and splash guard
*Custom professionally made light stand painted gloss black dimensions for a 40b
*40b
*Aquarium stand I ghetto fabbed, free!

$275 obo

I won't ship, you will have to pick any item up. Salt Lake area


----------



## Travis.808 (Apr 2, 2009)

Staurogyne sp. Repens tropica. $1 a stem Minimum 5 stems buy them all (maybe 40-50 left) $30


----------



## Charrr89 (Jan 12, 2013)

Rotala roundafolia $1 a stem... Blyxa japonica $2 a plant.... Java fern $1 pm me or text me... 8086838079


----------

